# csi accumulator delete?



## ooberrabbit (Sep 29, 2006)

wondering if there wll be any issues deleting my fuel accumulator on my rabbit 1.8l 8v cis. the diaphrams keep leaking inside and seep out the back.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Short answer of course is to do a search as this has been covered a few times. Long and correct answer is that it has been done by some people with no probles according to them. The accumulator does have some jobs and it is best to keep it, but I do understand being as it costs so much. One important job is to maintain pressure in the system when the engine is shut off. This residual pressure helps a lot in countering heat soak which causes vapour lock. It also acts as a buffer for any spikes in the fuel pressure, like the sudden surge on start-up.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

I've done it on a couple of my cars, if your fuel system has a good check valve and if there are are no minor leaks anywhere, it works out fine. But even the most minor of leaks, by minor I mean leaks that don't even drip just dampen a spot, can cause hot starting issues in warm weather.


----------



## ooberrabbit (Sep 29, 2006)

the reason i want to get rid of it is because it leaks and they are expensive. thanks for the info.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

ooberrabbit said:


> the reason i want to get rid of it is because it leaks and they are expensive. thanks for the info.


$90 or under. the one for my GTI was 75 bucks..


----------



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

i have a little problem with mine 86 when its hot starts and i have no leaks


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

The accumulator is not the "only" thing which can cause hot starting problems, just one of them. Automatic transmission models have their own hot start issues too. *Anywhere*, injectors, cold start valve, fuel lines and connections, seal under the fuel distributor, etc. where the residual pressure is allowed to escape can lead to heat soak and thus hot start start problems. Even a bad state of tune or worn parts like ignition items can lead to the same thing. So if you have any issues with hot starts, you should start by doing a fuel pressure test and go from there.


----------



## ds1919 (Oct 13, 2004)

you can risk damaging the fuel distributor components w/o the accumulator from the surge from the pump. Especially if you do have a small leak....


----------



## ajrn (Dec 14, 2005)

Where do you get the banjo fitting to delete the accumulator?? My fuel pump/accumulator were thrown out by a "well meaning" (cough) step child of mine. 

The fuel line that RUNS to the accumulator is a $100 piece now.. I'd hate to cut that puppy, but the accumulator is even more expensive than that!


----------

